# Laurie Colwin's Black Cake recipe. Mine is coming out like steamed pudding.



## Chris S. (Feb 27, 2019)

I've been baking Laurie Colwin's Caribbean Black cake recipe. If you've never tried this, you need to immediately. It's the greatest contribution that West Indian folks have made to our culture. 

1 pound each - prunes, raisins, currents, dried cherries. Colwin added candied fruitcake fruit, but I leave it out. Grind these in a food processor, and marinate in 750 mls of very dark rum, and 750 mls of kosher passover wine. Let sit for 1 week to 1 year. I keep batches going all year round.

12 eggs
1 pound butter
1 pound brown sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1.1 pounds of flour
1/2 cup browning
1 TBS baking powder.

Bake for 1 - 1.1/4 hours at 350.

Following her instructions, my cakes come out like steamed pudding. Heavy, wet, and sticky. It does not come out like cake or brownies.

Am I doing something wrong, or is this what the recipe produces? How can I make it drier and more like cake?

Or is that what black cake is supposed to be like?

Thanks, mon!


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it is supposed to be dense and moist like steamed pudding. Check out immaculate bites, Caribbean pot, and trini gourmet recipes. Those three versions are better


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been making various black cake recipes for years; they are an acquired taste but so delicious! All of the recipes I've made are heavy, moist cakes - not too far off from fruitcake but not overly sticky. I have her books around somewhere but compare her recipe to others and see if you need more flour, maybe less burnt sugar essence....


----------

